# Selecting Grouping Scaling with CorelDRAW



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

This video training will show you how to select, group, scale etc in CorelDRAW

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnZg7w-W-V0&NR=1[/media]


----------

